# Dewalt 788 Scroll Saw



## patron

perhaps bolting the stand to a piece of ply
that you can also stand on
or sit at a stool
on the ply
will give the stability you want
and can still be movable

great basket !


----------



## Lenny

Nice review Lorna. I'm glad you are pleased with your purchase. Nice job on the dust collection retrofit and that is indeed a great looking basket.


----------



## ellen35

Great review. Glad the difference in performance is evident so quickly.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

it's the best scroll saw that I have ever used.


----------



## moonls

Thanks for the tip David. I'm going to give that a try as soon as I take a break from scrolling!


----------



## Elizabeth

Great review. I have this saw and I like it a lot. FWIW, I have the stand too and it's sturdy enough for scrolling without bolting it down to the floor. Haven't tried it with very large or heavy projects; maybe it'd make a difference then.

By the way, the least expensive place I've seen to buy this saw is Grizzly.com. For $500 you get the saw, stand and light - Item number H7414. It's where I got mine.


----------



## canadianmajar

Thanks the review. I also have this saw, I find it's got enough weight and runs smooth enough that I often just set it on the bench. When had it bolted to the stand it was also very stable, because of the 3 leg design on the stand. If you wanted extra stability you could always put something heavy on the lower rails of the stand.


----------



## moonls

Thanks for the tips on the stand Elizabeth and canadianmajar. I may just try your suggestions first and save the plywood if it isn't necessary.


----------



## woody57

I have that saw and stand. I don't have the saw bolted to the stand or the stand to the floor. I've used it this way for 6 yrs with no problems. I like being able to move it around easily.


----------



## Pete_Jud

I also have the saw and stand, and it is not bolted down. I have to move it around because of the size of my shop, and I don't think that bolting it down will help in any way as it is so vibrates so little.


----------



## jerrells

I don have that saw - YET!! I want it and IF the money were available I would have it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I have that exact same saw, stand, light, the whole works…...I've never used it, and only turned it on a couple of times….I've never sawed one piece of wood with it…...It sits in my shop collecting dust….Biggest waste of money I've ever spent on a tool. Thought I might need it to do some light cuts, etc…..Never happened….I wish I could sell it…..I've had it for 3-4 years, and it's like brand new…..It just takes up space in the shop…..Wish I would have never bought it…...I'm not a scroller, and never cared for it…...boring..!!


----------



## ellen35

Gee Rick… thanks for sharing that… it was really helpful. (sarcastically)


----------



## grizzman

hey there lorna, it sounds like you have gotten a good saw, i know a lot of wood workers who have that saw and there really happy with it, i know scroll saw work takes patience and the work that i usually see comes from talented wood workers..i know you mentioned that it was a good saw for its price range, ive had good results with yellow tools and many who have also, thanks for the review, i love the basket…it looks like something my sister would love to have, i think i shall add it to my to do list…good review….grizzman


----------



## Rick Dennington

ellen36,

I'm sorry if I sounded sarcastic about the saw…I was telling the truth about it….I didn't mean to come off that way. That's just my feelings on purchasing the saw, and felt it was a waste of my money….I was just saying that this saw was not for me..I'm not saying that everybody should pass on it, cause it's a good saw. It does run very smooth and is quiet, and for a scroller it will be a good investment…it's just not for me….I can't sit on a stool and do that…..it's too hard on my back…....


----------



## merle

rick,,want to sell that saw????


----------



## craftsman on the lake

If you're selling it here's a look at a blog entry I made a short while back about a used one of this model I purchased


----------



## jerrells

I now have purchased the saw, off of Craig's List, and love it. I am mounting it to a cabinet and will post pictures soon.


----------



## moonls

Thanks for the info David. I'll check it out.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed

I bought one of these for my wife (she's the scroll-saw artist).
It came with the stand for it and I have found that it is heavy enough as is. we havent needed to bolt it down or anything else.
It runs nice and smooth, the biggest down-side is the lack of dust control, but that is easily fixed with a set-up like you mentioned.
My wife loves hers.. and as we all know … "if Mama's not happy, NOBODY's happy"

Wow!, just saw that arm lift, she will love that, been using a small piece of cut-off to hold the arm up


----------

